# OA Mix



## Molloyjp (May 3, 2017)

I mixed oxalic acid with Everclear and it did not give me a good steady fog. What else can I mix it with?

Also, with the fog burn bees?


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

hi molloyjp.

you have started your thread in the 'treatment free sub forum' and for the most part treatments are not discussed here.

more appropriate forums to get a response to your question would be the general 'bee forum' or the 'diseases and pests' forum.

have a great day.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Molloyjp said:


> I mixed oxalic acid with Everclear and it did not give me a good steady fog. What else can I mix it with?
> 
> Also, with the fog burn bees?


As soon as you mix Everyclear with oxalic acid ..Now you have made a 3rd chemical ..So What Are you fogging the bee's with NOW ??..

BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------

